

DNA carries traces of past events – poor lifestyle can affect future generations - Mz
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/science/science-news/11652003/DNA-carries-traces-of-past-events-meaning-poor-lifestyle-can-affect-future-generations.html

======
skidoo
I wonder what Dan Brown would have to say about this.

